# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمایی در مورد دیپلم مجدد و قانون افزایش 30درصد

## mohammad.sa

سلام.یکی بیاد بگه من با این معدلم چه کنم.هرروز داره ی قانون جدید میاد.من بعداز سه هفته اومدم دیدم این خبرو زدن که شده ٣٠%واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم.می خواستم دی دیپ.مجدد بگیرم انگار اونم دیگه نمیشهمعدلم١۴.رتبه زیر٣هزار می خوام. واقعا به یه راه حل نیاز دارممن هرچی میپرسم کسی نمیبینم با این معدل زیر٣هزار باشه که حداقل پزشکی پردیس یا ازاد رفته باشه

----------


## parnia.konkur16

(25مال سوم)
5+مال پیش.
+یعنی تاثیرمثبت داره

----------


## mohammad.sa

من مشکلم.اینه که نمیدونم با این معدل چیکار کنم.هیچکس نیست که صد درصد  اطمینان داشته باشه با این معدل میشه قبول شد.من از هرکی میپرسم جواب سر بالا میده

----------

